# Stuck Tractor



## IH 1586

Sometimes when you buy crap equipment and it gets stuck you have to use a real truck to get it out. caseih84 thought I should put these on, thought you guys would like them. They are from 2 years ago. This is also the tractor that had one of the rear wheels fall off on him going down the road. He wasn't in the mood of taking pics then but said later that he wished I had. The fender is still missing, hope this year to finally fix that.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Haha, that's great, good pics. That's gotta be one of the smallest tractors I've seen duals on. I don't agree with your "real truck" though lol


----------



## IH 1586

PaCustomBaler said:


> Haha, that's great, good pics. That's gotta be one of the smallest tractors I've seen duals on. I don't agree with your "real truck" though lol


Around here a lot of people put the snap on duals on 80 and 90 hp tractors. When I was milking I had a set for my JD 2750 2wd. Used that for pulling a six row corn planter. that was one awesome tractor. Wish I hadn't auctioned that one off.

As for the truck, as long as it's one of the main 3 brands I consider it a real truck. Its just whatever I have at the time.


----------



## mlappin

We had duals for our Oliver 88, would use em when planting hay to reduce wheel tracks. Would also clamp em on in early spring, grab the cultimulcher with a packer behind that and roll the yard with it.


----------



## mlappin

Being that its that time of year again, a good kinetic recovery rope is a must.

I've bought the last few from here: http://www.amsteelblue.com/industrial-kinetic-recovery-ropes/


----------



## haybaler101

We had 2 Super MTA farmalls with duals on them when I was a kid. Pulled 14 ft disc and packers on them.


----------



## snowball

I'am surprised that truck didn't get stuck itself  If that had been a ford you would of had to dig another hole and bury it there


----------



## cornshucker

snowball said:


> I'am surprised that truck didn't get stuck it's self  If that had been a ford you would of had to dig another hole and bury it there


Snowball after that post this is going to get interesting


----------



## snowball

cornshucker said:


> Snowball after that post this is going to get interesting


I thought about that before I posted cornshucker, But I have owned 4 of them 3 have been POS the 1st one was great with the 7.3 it has been down hill since. I figured out when you buy a ford it's like getting married to a ugly woman,  Nobody else want's her or is willing to take her and nobody is going to steal her for you either :angry:


----------



## Vol

snowball said:


> I thought about that before I posted cornshucker, But I have owned 4 of them 3 have been POS the 1st one was great with the 7.3 it has been down hill since. I figured out when you buy a ford it's like getting married to a ugly woman,  Nobody else want's her or is willing to take her and nobody is going to steal her for you either :angry:


LOL....that's funny.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> LOL....that's funny.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ain't one thang funny bout that Mike.....Marry a damn beauty queen an see what'll happen to ya, they'll take ya money, leave ya high and dry and run off with ur best friend.....


----------



## snowball

well this seem fitting after drinking green beer... I always said beauty is only a light switch away.!!!


----------



## FarmerCline

Thinking about buying a Ford truck myself and asked my grandad what he thought......he said you know what Ford stands for.....Fix Or Repair Daily.


----------



## somedevildawg

FarmerCline said:


> Thinking about buying a Ford truck myself and asked my grandad what he thought......he said you know what Ford stands for.....Fix Or Repair Daily.


Everybody's a damn comedian huh......ask grandad, "Has he driven a Ford Lately".......you're a bright young man Hayden, you were CLEARLY on the right track, don't be swayed by the naysayers, even ifn it is kin.....sometimes bad habits is hard to break, even for the greatest generation


----------



## snowball

FORD = F....p Old Rebuilt Dodge....... like I said the 7.3 was real good I had to go though 2 6.0 that I should have burned to the ground the 6.7 is a little better but along ways from good I can't find a dealer dumb enough to take it and Nobody trades a Chevy or a dodge off for a ford around here . I refer back the Ugly woman scenario... It reminds me of the mafia once your in you got to die to get out.!!! If you think about this thread that pic is just the norm, A older Chevy pulling a newer ford out of the mud LoL


----------



## somedevildawg

And most of them folks up there voted for the Frankenstein dude too.........


----------



## snowball

O Hells Bells devildog , You'r make'n me LMAO :lol: You'r down there where Mr. Peanut came from , Got any Billy Beer ?  Don't worry the Frankendude might be out cause THE DONALD is going to run.... I hope he wins so I can her him tell the idiot " YOUR FRIED "


----------



## mlappin

FarmerCline said:


> Thinking about buying a Ford truck myself and asked my grandad what he thought......he said you know what Ford stands for.....Fix Or Repair Daily.


You did hear that Ford offers a heated tailgate now? It's to keep your hands warm while pushing it in the winter.


----------



## cornshucker

FarmerCline said:


> Thinking about buying a Ford truck myself and asked my grandad what he thought......he said you know what Ford stands for.....Fix Or Repair Daily.


I was misinformed my Dad said it meant First On Race Day. And the older I get the smarter Dad's judgment is.


----------



## central va farmer

When you buy a new ford truck they now donate money to the spca. In return for the donation the spca will give the buyer of the ford a puppy. That way when it breaks down on the road you can send the dog for help or you won't have to walk home alone lol. Guy we buy tires from told me that one.


----------



## snowball

central va farmer said:


> When you buy a new ford truck they now donate money to the spca. In return for the donation the spca will give the buyer of the ford a puppy. That way when it breaks down on the road you can send the dog for help or you won't have to walk home alone lol. Guy we buy tires from told me that one.


That must be Ford's answer to Chevy's ON-STAR :lol:


----------



## Thorim

Looks in, I ain't gett'n in the middle of this thread no way no how lmao


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> That must be Ford's answer to Chevy's ON-STAR :lol:


Yep, but at least the tax payers of America didn't have to pay for it......



Thorim said:


> Looks in, I ain't gett'n in the middle of this thread no way no how lmao


Everybody loves to hate the leader of the pack, no worries, that's what underdogs are for.....


----------



## Bonfire

I gotta tie my Dodge Cummins to the Oak tree every night.

At least that Chevy didn't have to manually lock it's front hubs.

Still have to turn the switches on the ugly ladies huh??? But hey, they try harder. lol!!!


----------



## snowball

I will give a small amount of credit to the ford I'am married too, at least i don't have to pour a bag of rice in the fuel tank, like some other brand that wants to try and play with the big 3 it would of blew up if'n it tried to pull the tractor


----------



## Bgriffin856

That's impressive you didn't get the pickup stuck. Yeah the past two years have been a challenge for fitting ground. Learn real fast how to identify wet spots. Duals make a huge difference, sure floated over and through alot of wet spots with them. Get stuck with them you sure can dig a big hole....


----------



## JD3430

I do give GM a slight advantage, they figured out how to take taxpayer money to build trucks better than Ford. Lol


----------



## IH 1586

Bgriffin856 said:


> That's impressive you didn't get the pickup stuck. Yeah the past two years have been a challenge for fitting ground. Learn real fast how to identify wet spots. Duals make a huge difference, sure floated over and through alot of wet spots with them. Get stuck with them you sure can dig a big hole....


From the pictures all you see is the field we are in. To get there had to drive through a plowed field where there were springs then cross a mud and water filled ditch. really like having the duals on the truck, sure does make a difference. I have taken that truck places I shouldn't.


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Yep, but at least the tax payers of America didn't have to pay for it......
> 
> Everybody loves to hate the leader of the pack, no worries, that's what underdogs are for.....


On star was out long before the bailout. I don't hate Fords. Right now Ford has the best looking truck inside and some models out. GM has a lot better diesel motor and transmission than Ford....and it(Duramax) was out long before the bailout. Just the facts and no flaming.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Vol said:


> On star was out long before the bailout. I don't hate Fords. Right now Ford has the best looking truck inside and some models out. GM has a lot better diesel motor and transmission than Ford....and it(Duramax) was out long before the bailout. Just the facts and no flaming.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mmmmaybe.

I have a GMC3500 Dmax/Ally and a Ford F-550 Powerstroke/Torqshift.
I am a huge Allison fan in medium heavy , but I actually like the Torqshift better in the small trucks.
Have 100K on both trucks. 
Ford truck is much more solid, GM rides nicer.
GM diesel motor has been more reliable than Ford. Power is better on paper, but Ford trans has slight edge. What I like better is in "tow haul" mode, the Ford trans has a much better shift strategy. The Allison also hangs real close to the ground...
The Allison has the manual shift mode, which is really smart, but I rarely use it since truck knows better when to upshift/downshift. 
I'd rather drive around in a GM, but I'd rather work in a Ford. Super duty cab is downright huge inside. GM cab feels more confined.

Fords introducing an 8 speed Torqshift in 2016. If it works out, I'll be in one of them next year. 
GM doesnt even build a heavy duty truck over a 1 ton anymore. I couldnt haul the current loads I haul with any new GM truck anyway, so Im in a Ford or Dodge no matter what. 
IMO, GM put the final nail in the coffin when the govt controlled GM stopped building medium duty trucks. Big mistake-ruined their "street cred".

Peace & love, not a brand war....... Just the way I see it from a guy that has been running* both GM & Ford diesel/auto trucks side by side for 6 years!!!!*


----------



## somedevildawg

Vol said:


> On star was out long before the bailout. I don't hate Fords. Right now Ford has the best looking truck inside and some models out. GM has a lot better diesel motor and transmission than Ford....and it(Duramax) was out long before the bailout. Just the facts and no flaming.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Lol, sure it was, but for a company that was about to loose everything......On Star was a technology that should be considered an asset, it took millions possibly billions to have the tech. From the buyout of Hughes electronics back in the late 80's to today, it's a technology that while "cool" is expensive and never has (to my knowledge) made a profit. The numbers are just too great to be profitable.....it would have been great to divest themselves of On Star and allow all car manufactures to sell On Star, perhaps with those numbers On Star would have been profitable and maybe, just maybe, the gummit wouldn't have had to come to the rescue........or perhaps it's good for the gummit to be in the business of building cars. Kinda nice that they didn't have to sell their share in Isuzu, it ain't GM that built the duramax Diesel engine, never have because they don't have the expertise. Remember GM's idea years ago was to take a gas burner and "modify" "adapt" "overcome" and make it a diesel lol. You will be hard pressed to back up with facts that the duramax engine and tranny is better than what Ford currently builds, right here in America.........and you have to give Ford credit for leaving their partnership with International, not only did they realize that the international engine was killing them, they immediately tooled up and built their own, during which time GM was on their knees begging for a handout while busily telling the American people that they had paid their money back when in fact they had borrowed more money to pay back the first money. 
I used to be a lifelong GM guy, I've replaced more fuel pumps, starters, water pumps and rebuilt more tranny's in GM's than I care to thnk about, with that being said, I'm glad I made the switch to Ford in the early 90's. GM lost my business probably for life, I know that doesn't make a damn to them......but it does to me, I can choose which truck, tractor, etc to buy with my pocketbook..... no flames just facts


----------



## somedevildawg

damn it JD you're a faster typer than I.....


----------



## Vol

Go back to bed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog

Can't afford a new one one , so what ever .. LOL

I can think of a whole lot of things where I ,could spend 50 to 60 thousand that would help me more then a new pick - up would .


----------



## FarmerCline

Chessiedog said:


> Can't afford a new one one , so what ever .. LOL
> 
> I can think of a whole lot of things where I ,could spend 50 to 60 thousand that would help me more then a new pick - up would .


 Yep, I feel the same way. I have never owned a truck before but am finding that I need one and am looking to buy used......no way I could justify the cost of a new one. As far as which brand I'm not loyal to any one brand......I I find a good used truck that fits the bill for what I need I don't care if it is a Ford, GM, or Dodge. I do think I'm going to steer clear of the 6.0 Ford.....looked at one last week that was exactly what I wanted but it had the 6.0 in it. I have to say though if I was buying new the more I look the more I like Dodge.


----------



## JD3430

FarmerCline said:


> Yep, I feel the same way. I have never owned a truck before but am finding that I need one and am looking to buy used......no way I could justify the cost of a new one. As far as which brand I'm not loyal to any one brand......I I find a good used truck that fits the bill for what I need I don't care if it is a Ford, GM, or Dodge. I do think I'm going to steer clear of the 6.0 Ford.....looked at one last week that was exactly what I wanted but it had the 6.0 in it. I have to say though if I was buying new the more I look the more I like Dodge.


Well, you completed step 1 correctly. The other thing to remember is GM & Ford have been building very respectable trucks for a while now, so even a 5 yr old truck is going to be a good one. Both are using medium duty transmissions. Dodge is, too, but not in their pickups. You have to buy a cab & chassis to get their premium trans.

You really cant go wrong with any of them. I will never buy another GM since the bailout-but that's just my anti-government motors bias. Kind of partial to Ford- they didnt take a bailout. I use Dodge as a alternative option, but they took a taxpayer bailout, too. Theyre owned by FIAT now. I think about 1/2 the machinery built in the world is owned by FIAT lol


----------



## FarmerCline

JD3430 said:


> Well, you completed step 1 correctly. The other thing to remember is GM & Ford have been building very respectable trucks for a while now, so even a 5 yr old truck is going to be a good one. Both are using medium duty transmissions. Dodge is, too, but not in their pickups. You have to buy a cab & chassis to get their premium trans.
> You really cant go wrong with any of them. I will never buy another GM since the bailout-but that's just my anti-government motors bias. Kind of partial to Ford- they didnt take a bailout. I use Dodge as a alternative option, but they took a taxpayer bailout, too. Theyre owned by FIAT now. I think about 1/2 the machinery built in the world is owned by FIAT lol


 I'm not real familiar with trucks but have been doing a lot of learning/ research in the past few weeks. What is the difference in the premium or standard transmission? I'm looking to buy a truck mainly to pull trailer loads of hay and would probably end up turning into a daily driver as well since I need a new daily driver and don't want to buy 2 vehicles right now. Im thinking something like a 350/3500, single cab, flatbed, no bells and whistles would suit my needs well. Either a straight drive or automatic would be fine......don't really know if I prefer one over the other. A flatbed is a must......can't haul much in a pickup bed if I wanted to.

As far as the bail out, no I don't agree with it but what has been done has been done and since I'm buying used I don't really care.


----------



## Bonfire

FarmerCline said:


> I'm not real familiar with trucks but have been doing a lot of learning/ research in the past few weeks. What is the difference in the premium or standard transmission? I'm looking to buy a truck mainly to pull trailer loads of hay and would probably end up turning into a daily driver as well since I need a new daily driver and don't want to buy 2 vehicles right now. Im thinking something like a 350/3500, single cab, flatbed, no bells and whistles would suit my needs well. Either a straight drive or automatic would be fine......don't really know if I prefer one over the other. A flatbed is a must......can't haul much in a pickup bed if I wanted to.
> As far as the bail out, no I don't agree with it but what has been done has been done and since I'm buying used I don't really care.


A good truck would be an 05-07 Dodge Cummins with a six speed straight shift. Computer controlled, dependable, and pre DPF. An 07.5 is a 6.7 Cummins that comes with the DPF and EGR. If you can find an 07.5 - 09 that has had the DPF and EGR deleted with an EFI Live tuner, I would look real hard at that truck.


----------



## snowball

JD3430 said:


> I do give GM a slight advantage, they figured out how to take taxpayer money to build trucks better than Ford. Lol





JD3430 said:


> I do give GM a slight advantage, they figured out how to take taxpayer money to build trucks better than Ford. Lol


The GMC on the front stands for "Government Motors Corporation" Via Obama


----------



## deadmoose

Again Ford vs Chevy. All the time spent arguing the Dodge went out and got all the work done. 

There is a reason for the top 3 here. All else aside one of them will be perfect for almost everyone. Not the same one though. They all have their strong points as well as weaknesses comparedly speaking. All comes down to personal preference.


----------



## snowball

deadmoose said:


> Again Ford vs Chevy. All the time spent arguing the Dodge went out and got all the work done.
> 
> There is a reason for the top 3 here. All else aside one of them will be perfect for almost everyone. Not the same one though. They all have their strong points as well as weaknesses comparedly speaking. All comes down to personal preference.


Maybe somebody should pull a Johnny Cash " 1 piece at a time " take the good points from each of the 3 and build a truck , I'am not sure what you would call it though


----------



## deadmoose

Why are some people so set in their brands? I grew up and Ford was the going thing.

I went to buy my first (cheap) new truck. Ford Ranger, Dodge Dakota, or Chrvy s10. Dodge cost more but was worth it in my mind. Loved that truck. Gave me an affinity for Dodge.


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol... It's funny ya know, the allegiance folks have with car companies.....but I guess it's all built on experiences. I was Dodge because my first "real" car was a Dodge Dart with a slant six and a crazy sounding starter, mom and dad gave it to me after 2 of my older brothers had already abused it......couldn't tear the damn thing up, good thing tho, the other vehicle I could drive was a Rambler station wagon! I stayed on the Dodge bandwagon (and was always odd man out) until I bought my first car on my own, a absolutely beautiful 1980 Dodge Marada with a cabriolet top, 318 with a still funny sounding starter  and was a fantastic car, kept it for 130k and went to get trade it in 84-85, it wasn't worth junk prices.....kept it until 91 and continued to be a great car. But at that point (after losing my shirt) I knew I would probably never buy another although I always liked Dodge trucks (even if the did keep the same truck style for 15-20 years) interestingly it was much the same for Dodge Chrysler Plymouth back in 80-81 or so when they were about to go under.....the difference was a new man came in and turned the company around, that man was lee Iacocca and they developed the K car a real piece of crap but very profitable with common chassis components across the line. 
Then I switched to GM, mainly because I was a dale Earnhardt fan and I had a good bit of experience with the 350 engine. Several trucks, blazers, couple of Pontiac cars (loved Pontiac) and one dump truck on wheels (corvette) all good vehicles, no real complaints except the trannies, never had good luck with GM trannies. 1999 I bought a new Powerstroke and put 200k on it with no problems to speak of, bought a "new" 2001 in 2004 and have 380k on it with no real problems, still have it, still tow with it.....also in 99 I bought the first of my 4 expeditions, put 200k on each of them with NO problems at all......couple that with the buyout of GM and Dodge....it's easy to see my position. It's just a matter of experiences, everybody may have different ones, from what I've read on here and other forums the debate about the big three will continue for some time......for me it'll be Ford, probably for life. But you'll all be glad to know I didn't form my younguns opin, they all drive GM.....bunch of idiots


----------



## deadmoose

Also know many partial to Ford and Chevy. Personally based on them and me I dialike one and am ok with the other.


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Lol... It's funny ya know, the allegiance folks have with car companies.....but I guess it's all built on experiences. I was Dodge because my first "real" car was a Dodge Dart with a slant six and a crazy sounding starter, mom and dad gave it to me after 2 of my older brothers had already abused it......couldn't tear the damn thing up, good thing tho, the other vehicle I could drive was a Rambler station wagon! I stayed on the Dodge bandwagon (and was always odd man out) until I bought my first car on my own, a absolutely beautiful 1980 Dodge Marada with a cabriolet top, 318 with a still funny sounding starter  and was a fantastic car, kept it for 130k and went to get trade it in 84-85, it wasn't worth junk prices.....kept it until 91 and continued to be a great car. But at that point (after losing my shirt) I knew I would probably never buy another although I always liked Dodge trucks (even if the did keep the same truck style for 15-20 years) interestingly it was much the same for Dodge Chrysler Plymouth back in 80-81 or so when they were about to go under.....the difference was a new man came in and turned the company around, that man was lee Iacocca and they developed the K car a real piece of crap but very profitable with common chassis components across the line.
> Then I switched to GM, mainly because I was a dale Earnhardt fan and I had a good bit of experience with the 350 engine. Several trucks, blazers, couple of Pontiac cars (loved Pontiac) and one dump truck on wheels (corvette) all good vehicles, no real complaints except the trannies, never had good luck with GM trannies. 1999 I bought a new Powerstroke and put 200k on it with no problems to speak of, bought a "new" 2001 in 2004 and have 380k on it with no real problems, still have it, still tow with it.....also in 99 I bought the first of my 4 expeditions, put 200k on each of them with NO problems at all......couple that with the buyout of GM and Dodge....it's easy to see my position. It's just a matter of experiences, everybody may have different ones, from what I've read on here and other forums the debate about the big three will continue for some time......for me it'll be Ford, probably for life. But you'll all be glad to know I didn't form my younguns opin, they all drive GM.....bunch of idiots


My current daily driver is a GM. I am a big fan. But it was the branch they decided to let go. Saturn.


----------



## snowball

Grew up on Chevy, then when they had rust bucket problems went to dodge and had very good luck then when we needed a 4 door chose the ford had a big cab and a real good diesel 7.3 then it was down hill got into the junk 6.0's finally got to the fuel burning gutless 6.4 now I would like to go back to dodge even a Chevy, but nobody wants a ford diesel. they got a bad reputation (Kinda like a Girl I dated in HS )


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> Grew up on Chevy, then when they had rust bucket problems went to dodge and had very good luck then when we needed a 4 door chose the ford had a big cab and a real good diesel 7.3 then it was down hill got into the junk 6.0's finally got to the fuel burning gutless 6.7 now I would like to go back to dodge even a Chevy, but nobody wants a ford diesel. they got a bad reputation (Kinda like a Girl I dated in HS )


You're wrong snoball, nobody wants a International diesel (lessen its a 7.3).....the FORD diesel has proven itself, built in collaboration with an Italian company (I think) it has been damn near bulletproof. There have been a few issues t be expected but nothing like the international debacle....and I think that was a case of a company kinda resting on their laurels instead of seeing the tiered emissions standards and dedicating enuf engineers to put together a quality product. The early problems with the 6.0 could have been overcome as the engine itself produced tons of HP and torque, damn thing just self destructed.....by the time the got to the next tier they finally had most of the issues worked out but the damage had been done and the replacement, the 6.4 while better in some respects still had some of the same issues the predecessor had, and of course was/is a fuel hog. That's why Ford invested the capital to build its own Diesel engine, now they can at least have control or at least be responsive over their final product and not be at the mercy of another engine manufacturer......as hard as it may be, drive one of the 6.7's you'll like it......except the price, but that's a whole nuther topic


----------



## somedevildawg

Interesting enuf......the tractor got "unstuck" by the Chevrolet! (I did notice it was a pre gummit motors however.......) sorry, just couldn't stand it


----------



## central va farmer

We always had ford trucks but I will never buy another one. Bought a lifetime warranty starter from dealership ( eddins ford madison va) they would not stand behind the starter without receipt. Damn thing had motorcraft all over it. I called ford # in owners manual and they would do nothing so f$#@ ford motor company. They let a $200 starter lose a lifelong customer. I've bought 5 trucks since then and they would have been ford if they wouldn't have screwed me on starter. Bought a 03 dodge 3500 new in 02 had high output cummins it was a beast. If I still had the truck I would have nothing left but engine now as the truck was a piece of s#[email protected] Lots of trouble with truck motor was bulletproof. Traded it on 05 chevy 3500 and have been gm ever since. We have had good luck with duramax/allison combo. In Jan of 2013 a 3500 hd cab/chassis was rated higher than dodge 5500 higher than f450, and real close to 550. I know because I bought 1 and compared it for the hell of it.

Funny story when I bought dodge 3500 I stopped buy eddins ford on way to co/op to buy mineral. Went in and asked if they saw new dodge out front,they said yes I told them it would have been a ford from them, but they lost the sale and not to worry the $200 starter they f$#@%@ me on was probably worth it. The look on their face was priceless. I've not set foot back in there since, and I'm a man of my word I will never buy a new ford truck again.


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> You're wrong snoball, nobody wants a International diesel (lessen its a 7.3).....the FORD diesel has proven itself, built in collaboration with an Italian company (I think) it has been damn near bulletproof. There have been a few issues t be expected but nothing like the international debacle....and I think that was a case of a company kinda resting on their laurels instead of seeing the tiered emissions standards and dedicating enuf engineers to put together a quality product. The early problems with the 6.0 could have been overcome as the engine itself produced tons of HP and torque, damn thing just self destructed.....by the time the got to the next tier they finally had most of the issues worked out but the damage had been done and the replacement, the 6.4 while better in some respects still had some of the same issues the predecessor had, and of course was/is a fuel hog. That's why Ford invested the capital to build its own Diesel engine, now they can at least have control or at least be responsive over their final product and not be at the mercy of another engine manufacturer......as hard as it may be, drive one of the 6.7's you'll like it......except the price, but that's a whole nuther topic


6.4L isn't too bad of a "gas hog". Mine has 4.88's and after almost 100,000 miles, my trip computer reads 10.1MPG. I have apportioned tags, so I have to submit logs with actual MPG to the state. 
Some might be shocked by that, but in my area, driving is really hard on a diesel truck. Lots of stop & go and a constant load of 1,500 lbs on truck. 
My GMC 3500 DMAX with 3.73's weighs in at 8,500lbs with tools and gets 12.5. 
I'm pretty sure my 550's mileage makes sense. 
There's another tractor website I visit occasionally and there's a couple clowns over there claiming 17-18MPG with same truck I have. You be amazed at some of the "tall tales" people tell about their trucks.
If you want truck wars, there's 100 different websites. 
I like this website because you rarely see the "Chevy sucks" or Case sucks" kind of childish nonsense.
I wouldn't be afraid to buy a ford with a 6.4L. They're not too bad. The emmissions crap is what screws up the 6.4L. I know a couple guys who took all the DPF equipment off and say they love the engine once it's removed. I haven't touched mine.
One other thing: 6.7L is having some problems and it is not made in USA. It's made in a Ford plant in Mexico. Rest of truck is made in USA though.


----------



## somedevildawg

Yea the 6.4 is a decent engine....I would not be opposed to one, 10.1 is purty decent mileage for a 550. I looked at several 6.4, radiator problems seems to be the main issue they had to deal with....the price haven't seemed to effect the 6.4, most that I looked at still had rather high price tags. I wouldn't be opposed to a later model 6.0 after it had been bulletproofed by a legitimate engine builder. There are plenty of them that have been no problem with no modifications......the point I was trying to make is the problem that ford faced was with international and their engine and their response to a problem and solution to the problem. Didn't know that engine factory was built in Mexico, I can certainly understand why however


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> You're wrong snoball, nobody wants a International diesel (lessen its a 7.3).....the FORD diesel has proven itself, built in collaboration with an Italian company (I think) it has been damn near bulletproof. There have been a few issues t be expected but nothing like the international debacle....and I think that was a case of a company kinda resting on their laurels instead of seeing the tiered emissions standards and dedicating enuf engineers to put together a quality product. The early problems with the 6.0 could have been overcome as the engine itself produced tons of HP and torque, damn thing just self destructed.....by the time the got to the next tier they finally had most of the issues worked out but the damage had been done and the replacement, the 6.4 while better in some respects still had some of the same issues the predecessor had, and of course was/is a fuel hog. That's why Ford invested the capital to build its own Diesel engine, now they can at least have control or at least be responsive over their final product and not be at the mercy of another engine manufacturer......as hard as it may be, drive one of the 6.7's you'll like it......except the price, but that's a whole nuther topic


Dog were on the same page 7.3 GOOD 6.0 and 6.4 BAD I'am not going in any deeper & try the 6.7 . I'am just going to bend over and take it like a man. NO MORE FORDS IN SNOWBALL'S GARAGE . Plus I'am not big on a Mexican made motor as I refer to them as the 3M motors Vieva loes mexican undalay, undalay.


----------



## JD3430

IMO, the problem was shared between Ford & IH, but was more a Ford problem.

IH was a subcontractor to Ford. It was Fords job to make sure it took care of any/all problems with those engines, then deal with IH later. They lost a lot of loyal customers over the 6L debacle.

IH has fewer problems with the same 6 & 6.4L engines they put in their MD trucks & school buses. IH doesn't make them over 275HP. They also have bigger air cleaners, bigger oil pans and bigger radiators to keep them cooler & cleaner than smaller Ford truck counterparts.

Ford was in HP wars to stay competitive, cranking them up to 360+ HP.

IMO, those engines were not designed to rev that high and produce that much HP with an acceptable degree of reliability without bigger radiators, oil pans, air cleaners, etc.

The higher power, higher heat and higher stress in the Fords caused them to stretch head bolts and allow coolant through the head gaskets.

You dont take a MD diesel, strip off large radiator, oil pan, air cleaners then shoe horn it into a small compartment and expect similar reliability.

On the resale issue: I don't see much difference in the resale value of my truck versus a GMC 5500 or a Dodge 5500.

In fact, I could sell my truck for not much less than I bought it for back in 2010. I paid $29,000 for it 5 &1/2 years ago in 2010. Everything I research says its worth about $30,000 on a retail sale as of now.

Pretty good in my opinion. Basically owned the truck 5+ years for cost of fuel, oil, tires and a few repairs.


----------



## IH 1586

JD3430 said:


> 6.4L isn't too bad of a "gas hog". Mine has 4.88's and after almost 100,000 miles, my trip computer reads 10.1MPG. I have apportioned tags, so I have to submit logs with actual MPG to the state.
> Some might be shocked by that, but in my area, driving is really hard on a diesel truck. Lots of stop & go and a constant load of 1,500 lbs on truck.
> My GMC 3500 DMAX with 3.73's weighs in at 8,500lbs with tools and gets 12.5.
> I'm pretty sure my 550's mileage makes sense.
> There's another tractor website I visit occasionally and there's a couple clowns over there claiming 17-18MPG with same truck I have. You be amazed at some of the "tall tales" people tell about their trucks.
> If you want truck wars, there's 100 different websites.
> I like this website because you rarely see the "Chevy sucks" or Case sucks" kind of childish nonsense.
> I wouldn't be afraid to buy a ford with a 6.4L. They're not too bad. The emmissions crap is what screws up the 6.4L. I know a couple guys who took all the DPF equipment off and say they love the engine once it's removed. I haven't touched mine.
> One other thing: 6.7L is having some problems and it is not made in USA. It's made in a Ford plant in Mexico. Rest of truck is made in USA though.


So caseih84 thinks I should get a diesel for my next truck. I'm assuming your GMC is newer with emission crap on it. Your getting 12.5 mpg. I've been waiting to see what people get for mileage with their diesels. I'm getting 10mpg whether empty or loaded. I do see 9's pulling the Mountains in PA. Truck has a 7.4 w/ 4.10. So the math: 10,000 miles @10 mpg=1000/gal x $2.60/gas=$2600

10,000 miles @12.5 mpg=800/gal x $3.50/diesel=$2800

They cost more upfront to buy and parts cost more. If you drive it in the winter it would be rusted out before you wear out the engine. If I keep my truck off the road in the winter, and rebuild the engine when it gets tired I will be money ahead. I just don't think what I do justifies diesel.

I bought this truck in 2008 for $10,000 at an estate auction in NY. Had 34,000 miles on it and never been driven in winter. So far it has only seen two winters since I bought it and hope to get another car so I can take it off the road again. I saw 13mpg once and that was with a front brake dragging. I have never seen that since.


----------



## JD3430

IH 1586 said:


> So caseih84 thinks I should get a diesel for my next truck. I'm assuming your GMC is newer with emission crap on it. Your getting 12.5 mpg. I've been waiting to see what people get for mileage with their diesels. I'm getting 10mpg whether empty or loaded. I do see 9's pulling the Mountains in PA. Truck has a 7.4 w/ 4.10. So the math: 10,000 miles @10 mpg=1000/gal x $2.60/gas=$2600
> 
> 10,000 miles @12.5 mpg=800/gal x $3.50/diesel=$2800
> 
> They cost more upfront to buy and parts cost more. If you drive it in the winter it would be rusted out before you wear out the engine. If I keep my truck off the road in the winter, and rebuild the engine when it gets tired I will be money ahead. I just don't think what I do justifies diesel.
> 
> I bought this truck in 2008 for $10,000 at an estate auction in NY. Had 34,000 miles on it and never been driven in winter. So far it has only seen two winters since I bought it and hope to get another car so I can take it off the road again. I saw 13mpg once and that was with a front brake dragging. I have never seen that since.


No, neither of mine have the newest level of pollution equipment (no DEF).

One is a 2008 and the other is a 2007. No rust on either trucks at 8 years old. On average over the last 8 years, I paid under $3.00/gallon for fuel. Fuel was nowhere near $3.50/gallon, so your figures are off. Currently paying $2.65/gallon for diesel. You are working off current numbers, not factoring in past years prices when I was buying.

No doubt you got a good deal on your gas truck, but that's not what the average guy pays. Most guys would pay thousands more for your truck.

Another thing not considered: most diesel trucks (especially older ones) come with a heavier duty transmission that could go longer between rebuilds along with the longer engine rebuild time.

Also, the $200 savings/yr you get on gas would be reduced since I require no emmissions inspection ($90) and longer periods between oil changes.

One advantage you may have you didn't mention is cost of insurance.

The engine rebuild period with a gas engine would be very difficult for a 1-truck truck owner. He would have to rent a truck for at a minimum of 5 days while his gas truck is being torn down. I dont know about you guys, but my "life" is in my truck. It would take a lot of inconvenience to unload everything off my truck, load it onto another truck, then reverse the process a week later when my truck is returned to me.

Something you didnt consider: Diesel powered trucks can tow loads better than gas trucks of same vintage. If you tow a lot, you can really feel the difference. I really couldnt tow the loads I tow with a gas engine in my 550 and expect the same performance, fuel mileage and longevity with a gas engine. Gas engines are improving with each passing year though!

All that considered: I tend to agree with you about buying a new diesel PICKUP in TODAY's situations. I would probably not buy a new diesel truck today unless extra money was available.

I bought the GM chassis new in 2007 for $39,000, and a used 2008 Ford 550 chassis in 2010 for $29,000. The new trucks are just too costly at $70,000 and complicated with all the EPA regs.

Well cared for, used diesel trucks seem to make the most sense to me.


----------



## CaseIH84

I drive a dodge with Cummins. Cummins is the best thing about dodge in my opinion. I have also owned two new Fords with Power Stroke in them. Both trucks I loved, but had tons of issues with the engines. Both had the 6.0 liter. The Cummins will pull a house up a mountain at only 1700 RPMs. The torque is tremendous. I get 16 to 18 miles per gallon everyday depending on time of year. Engine has opportunity to get to full operating temp. everyday I drive. 15 miles to work with two stop signs. Dodge with Cummins have pickups out there in the million mile club, how many gas engines do you see with that many miles? Truck wars not really my thing. I like all of big three, but if I could choose I would put Cummins in Ford.

Back to original topic though, still can't believe IH got me out of that hole with the Pickup. It was really quite amazing. The pictures would have been more impressive had we been able to take some pictures of him actually pulling me out.


----------



## JD3430

Ive pulled my 1499 haybine out of the mud with my chevy tahoe. Pulled a stuck lime truck out of a farm field with my 550.

I kind of laugh at the truck warfare websites. They act as if theres such HUGE differences between these trucks, when in fact, theres very little difference between them. I'd say the BIGGEST difference is GM uses an IFS front suspension, which is different from Ford & Dodge.

At the end of the day, the drivetrains put the same power to the pavement within about 2% of each other.

I bet more performance depends on the driver than the truck.

I could pull a trailer better with an old F-350 7.3L better than most of these little pippie longstocking girls in their $75,000 Cummins Dodges with leather interiors.


----------



## snowball

They all have they strong points and their weakness's it is just what a personal preference is , I like the interior off my ford I keep it very clean , I have a lot of time to clean while waiting for the tow truck along side the road I still in awe that toner was able to pull that tractor out , and after reading what it took to get back there it shocks me. it wasn't stuck it's self . I had one about like it and it would get stuck quicker, than a single wheel truck the duels would load up and look like slicks, then it was LIGHTS OUT


----------



## luke strawwalker

central va farmer said:


> We always had ford trucks but I will never buy another one. Bought a lifetime warranty starter from dealership ( eddins ford madison va) they would not stand behind the starter without receipt. Damn thing had motorcraft all over it. I called ford # in owners manual and they would do nothing so f$#@ ford motor company. They let a $200 starter lose a lifelong customer. I've bought 5 trucks since then and they would have been ford if they wouldn't have screwed me on starter. Bought a 03 dodge 3500 new in 02 had high output cummins it was a beast. If I still had the truck I would have nothing left but engine now as the truck was a piece of s#[email protected] Lots of trouble with truck motor was bulletproof. Traded it on 05 chevy 3500 and have been gm ever since. We have had good luck with duramax/allison combo. In Jan of 2013 a 3500 hd cab/chassis was rated higher than dodge 5500 higher than f450, and real close to 550. I know because I bought 1 and compared it for the hell of it.
> 
> Funny story when I bought dodge 3500 I stopped buy eddins ford on way to co/op to buy mineral. Went in and asked if they saw new dodge out front,they said yes I told them it would have been a ford from them, but they lost the sale and not to worry the $200 starter they f$#@%@ me on was probably worth it. The look on their face was priceless. I've not set foot back in there since, and I'm a man of my word I will never buy a new ford truck again.


BTDT... when I bought my 02 SuperCrew back in 04 with 29,000 miles on it, I let them talk me into the extended warranty... never make that mistake again! Oh, they'll take your money all right, but when you have a problem, it's the old "that's not covered, this isn't covered" song and dance... and for what I paid for the friggin' warranty, I could have fixed a LOT of stuff anyway, especially at an independent shop... Never again.

I'm just NOT impressed with the new(er) trucks anyway... my 02 isn't as well built as my 96 was, and from what I've seen, they've only gotten wimpier... all show and no go... like the old saying we have down here in Texas-- "all hat and no cows". The manufacturers are making super-expensive toys with all the bells-n-whistles for "cowboy cadillacs" that really don't have it where it counts. Course, there's really no incentive for them to beef them up, either-- the faster and more often they break, the more money they make.

New stuff is STUPID expensive IMHO anyway... and there was a time when you bought something new, you were pretty well guaranteed that it was gonna work right for a good long while... nowdays, not so much. I've heard plenty of horror stories about folks buying a new vehicle and it being a complete lemon, and them having to either let it go back (and screw up their credit) or take a complete bath on it to unload it for something else. Basically you're really better off buying used and let someone else take the bath on the depreciation on a new vehicle (since it's value goes down by about a third the minute you drive it off the lot anyways) and make sure that it's worth having to begin with.

Oh well... to each his own. I'm not impressed with Ford anymore. I'm probably switching to Dodge for the next truck...

Later! OL JR


----------



## PaMike

I agree 100% JD. I do like the Chevy IFS. When I worked in a garage in the early 2000's we did a lot of front suspension work on Dodge trucks. Work back then easily ran $1,000+.

I have never had any problems with front suspension in my two chevy trucks, but then again they live a pretty good life...


----------



## mlappin

Always been a Dodge man myself.

The slant sixes were indestructible, a neighbor had several and let the kids drive em, sometimes they'd seize em up, Rocky would let em cool off, refill with water/oil take a breaker bar and break em loose then drive em a few more years.

I'll never own a new Dodge pickup though, the electronics and pollution crap on the 6.7 makes it junk. Even if I hit the lottery tomorrow I still wouldn't pay the price for a new one, give me a 5.9 anytime.

I've always had good luck with mine though, front ends aren't that hard to keep tight if you find a independent shop and have all premium Moog parts installed as the originals go out and actually climb under it and grease em once in awhile.


----------



## JD3430

If I have to do another truck it might be a Fummins.

A 550 4x4 auto with super payload and towing packages and a 5.9L with some modest tuning and an exhaust brake might make a sweet truck.


----------



## CaseIH84

I have had two new dodge trucks. One was 2006 with the 5.9 and this one is 2008 with the 6.7. Never had any trouble with either engine. Cummins was able to pass emissions all the way till 2007 with the 5.9 with no EGR. They switched to electronic injectors and common rail whiched allowed them to do this. The earilier 6.7 like in my 2008 all it has on it is EGR along with common rail injection. The motor has been impressive. As for the rest of the truck, well that is up for discussion. I have put three sets of u joints in driveshaft to rear axle and three sets in front. Had to replace ball joints and tie rods. I have just under 100,000 miles on truck. With that being said I expect to do front end work and u joints with the type of work I do with it. I do use moog parts when replacing the orginals. Like I said before though the best thing about these engines is torque peak is in high teens on rpms. When its time to get to business it does.


----------



## JD3430

Wow, that much driveline work under 100k? That's ridiculous. 
Covered under warranty? Or did they say U joints/ball joints are wear items? 
I haven't put a u joint or ball joint in my 550 yet, but I did replace a tie rod. It was covered. 
Sat in and test drove a new 6.7. Seat was amazingly comfortable. Couldn't barely hear engine.

What I like about the new trucks are the features and payload/towing ratings. 
I dislike prices and lack of reliability.


----------



## CaseIH84

JD3430 said:


> Wow, that much driveline work under 100k? That's ridiculous.
> Covered under warranty? Or did they say U joints/ball joints are wear items?
> I haven't put a u joint or ball joint in my 550 yet, but I did replace a tie rod. It was covered.
> Sat in and test drove a new 6.7. Seat was amazingly comfortable. Couldn't barely hear engine.
> 
> What I like about the new trucks are the features and payload/towing ratings.
> I dislike prices and lack of reliability.


The first set of u joints I lost on trip to North Carolina at 37000 miles. Just out of warranty. At the time no aftermarket available for partical joint. U joint alone was 125. total bill was 500 for two u joints. Couldn't do myself in parking lot as they were plastic injected from factory so needed set of torches.

Only had to replace ball joints once. With all the hay field driving and hauling hay equipment behing pickup I expected that.

My father bought 1997 Dodge with cummins. Its still running strong today as daily driver. My brother now owns it. The front end on that truck was rebuilt about four times total. Never has the engine been touched to this day except for usual maintenance.

The two Fords I had I loved the trucks. I bought Ford because the guy I worked for when I was younger had one with the 7.3. That was awesome truck. Would pull anything. So when I could buy one I went right after it. Only by that time they had switched to the 6.0. That truck I had in shop more than I drove. So I switched to Dodge.


----------



## Bonfire

CaseIH84 said:


> I have had two new dodge trucks. One was 2006 with the 5.9 and this one is 2008 with the 6.7. Never had any trouble with either engine. Cummins was able to pass emissions all the way till 2007 with the 5.9 with no EGR. They switched to electronic injectors and common rail whiched allowed them to do this. The earilier 6.7 like in my 2008 all it has on it is EGR along with common rail injection. The motor has been impressive. As for the rest of the truck, well that is up for discussion. I have put three sets of u joints in driveshaft to rear axle and three sets in front. Had to replace ball joints and tie rods. I have just under 100,000 miles on truck. With that being said I expect to do front end work and u joints with the type of work I do with it. I do use moog parts when replacing the orginals. Like I said before though the best thing about these engines is torque peak is in high teens on rpms. When its time to get to business it does.


I've got an 07.5 6.7 Cummins in a C & C. The emission stuff fell off a few weeks ago. Has a five program tuner installed that is switchable on the go. From stock to 200 hp. Installed an Insight CTS with an EGT probe for gauges. Just out driving it on the 90 hp tune, the stock dual mass clutch was slipping. Just got it back from the shop. Put a South Bend dual disk clutch in it. Replaced one u joint at the rear pinion. This motor is a completely different animal. The low end torque is no comparison to before. Had the stock trailer on it Friday am. Wow. Ease into at 1500 rpm on a hill and it just walks away. I get through this break in period on the clutch, I'll see how much get up and go it has.


----------



## MDill

Title: Stuck tractor
Topic: Brand bashing pickups

I'll hop on the bandwagon though. The truck I grew up with was an 88 Dodge (not this stupid RAM crap) 250 2wd 318, my dad had that thing for years, it was a good truck for what it was. Hauled a lot of hay and a lot of cows when my brothers and I showed. Fast foward to now and we've all got Dodge trucks with Cummins diesels. My brother has an 08 6.7 2500, I've got a 99 2500 and a 05 3500 and my dad just picked up an 06 2500 last year. They're simple, only 6 injectors to go bad instead of 8, you can still buy a manual transmission, manual shift 4wd, solid front axle, engine bay is uncluttered. Classic Dodge spartan interiors too! I've got nothing against any of the other brands, I wouldn't own a Ford or Chevy diesel, but mainly because I know almost every kink to these Dodges now, so I'd have to start learning all over again. My neighbors up the road have nothing but 7.3 Fords and swear by them, and just keep rebuilding them since a couple are at about 300k miles. Again they know all the quirks by now on those things. Hell I know a couple guys with 6.0 Fords with 200k miles and no issues. 
If I went out to buy a new gas truck though it would be whatever dealer could sell me the cheapest truck, brands would be out the window, hopefully I won't have to worry about replacing either of my trucks for another 10... or 15.... or 20 years. Like someone else said, I've got other things to spend $60k on (that I don't have).

Oh and on topic, can't say I've ever pulled out a stuck tractor with a truck. Stuck trucks with a tractor though, multiple times. I do remember winching an old rusty International 606 onto my brother's trailer with the Jeep Cherokee I had in high school, that was a little more than the Jeep or winch wanted to pull though. That wasn't stuck, just dead, and well aged.


----------



## IH 1586

JD3430 said:


> No, neither of mine have the newest level of pollution equipment (no DEF).
> 
> One is a 2008 and the other is a 2007. No rust on either trucks at 8 years old. On average over the last 8 years, I paid under $3.00/gallon for fuel. Fuel was nowhere near $3.50/gallon, so your figures are off. Currently paying $2.65/gallon for diesel. You are working off current numbers, not factoring in past years prices when I was buying.
> 
> No doubt you got a good deal on your gas truck, but that's not what the average guy pays. Most guys would pay thousands more for your truck.
> 
> Another thing not considered: most diesel trucks (especially older ones) come with a heavier duty transmission that could go longer between rebuilds along with the longer engine rebuild time.
> 
> Also, the $200 savings/yr you get on gas would be reduced since I require no emmissions inspection ($90) and longer periods between oil changes.
> 
> One advantage you may have you didn't mention is cost of insurance.
> 
> The engine rebuild period with a gas engine would be very difficult for a 1-truck truck owner. He would have to rent a truck for at a minimum of 5 days while his gas truck is being torn down. I dont know about you guys, but my "life" is in my truck. It would take a lot of inconvenience to unload everything off my truck, load it onto another truck, then reverse the process a week later when my truck is returned to me.
> 
> Something you didnt consider: Diesel powered trucks can tow loads better than gas trucks of same vintage. If you tow a lot, you can really feel the difference. I really couldnt tow the loads I tow with a gas engine in my 550 and expect the same performance, fuel mileage and longevity with a gas engine. Gas engines are improving with each passing year though!
> 
> All that considered: I tend to agree with you about buying a new diesel PICKUP in TODAY's situations. I would probably not buy a new diesel truck today unless extra money was available.
> 
> I bought the GM chassis new in 2007 for $39,000, and a used 2008 Ford 550 chassis in 2010 for $29,000. The new trucks are just too costly at $70,000 and complicated with all the EPA regs.
> 
> Well cared for, used diesel trucks seem to make the most sense to me.


The math is correct for my region. there is a 90 cents difference between gas and diesel. The current prices is for my region and I just rounded numbers to make it easy. Every region and every state is going to have their own prices. everybody will just have to plug in their own number in.

I don't disagree that diesel have their place. I was only comparing the 3500, I am not going to compare 3500 to a 5500.

My county does not require a emission check.


----------

